# Swansea offshore Moon Island 15.09.07



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am going off shore out the Swansea channel and out to Bribie Island off Swansea on Saturday morning. It will depend on the weather and the swell but unless it is severe I will be going anyway. The intent is to try and mop up the remainder of the salmon schools that Gatesy left behind (or rather wasn't man enough to take  ) and to try and get into some of the tailor and kingy schools working their way south and inshore.

I plan to launch at about 6:00 am probably at Lucy's breakwall where there is good parking at the end of the channel on the southern side. I am over the lake as it hasn't "put-out" for me of late despite my bestest and smoothestest seduction techniques. For those that are a mildly hesitant to go off-shore how about we give it a crack and take it easy and slowly as a group. I think you will be suprised at how straight forward it is.

I plan to be on the salty H2O until about 11:00 or so unless the wind starts to give me grief.

JT


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

JT 
I am a hesitant but keen starter for Sat morning (only tried once and was pretty crook :shock: - although to be fair it was pretty messy) will try the travacalm the night before and in the morning - keen to give it a go if your happy to have an outside virgin along with you 

Any other sea sickness ideas ???

I will check the forum in the morning but otherwise I will be camping @ Stockton fri /sat Night so will have no internet acces.
Mob 0422 543219
Phil


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Michael. Yes...Moon Island. Don't know where I got Bribie from :?

Seabreeze is predicting 20-25 knots and 3 and a half meter swell :shock: so we might just keep an eye on conditions.

Phil.....I would love to go for a fish with you mate. We can take it as conservatively as you like.

I'm on 0417 440 384. I'll give you a call later in the day.

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Thank the lord your a details man Gatesy 8) I was looking at the wind and swell graphs for Perth!

Conditions look ideal.

Please note a change in plan. I am now thinking about heading out *Sunday* morning to give me plenty of time to scope out the launch site at Molly's breakwall. How does that work for you Phil?

JT


----------



## dtfishing (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey JT the small breakwall on the sthern side is called "lucy's" wall.

If you dont make it outside try in the bay west of lucys wall for a bream. This area is known as salts bay and good bream get in here over the weed beds.

Have fun.
Dean


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

You guys might want to take another look at seabreeze - it's not always that accurate - good luck.


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

JT,
I have a small gap in my work commitments and would be keen for a Sat morning fish after reading Gatesy's report. I'd be coming from Seven Hills (I estimate 1.5 hours driving for that time of the morning) and could be there at approx. 5:45AM. 
Are you still going tomorrow morning?

Regards
Dan


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

FAir dinkum this is a trip report I cant wait to read. JT sounds like he has all the information spot-on. :? :?

He has the locations nailed - Bribie (Moon ISland) and Mollys (Lucys) Wall and he's even checking Seabreeze for Perth.. .... :shock: :shock:

JT - for your own sake take a phone so that you can call for help if you suddenly find yourself somewhere you haven't planned on being!


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a Swansea launch to fish brisbane and perth if your fit


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Davey G said:


> FAir dinkum this is a trip report I cant wait to read. JT sounds like he has all the information spot-on. :? :?
> 
> He has the locations nailed - Bribie (Moon ISland) and Mollys (Lucys) Wall and he's even checking Seabreeze for Perth.. .... :shock: :shock:
> 
> JT - for your own sake take a phone so that you can call for help if you suddenly find yourself somewhere you haven't planned on being!


Fair comment! Clearly I couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery!!! Thanks for the laugh DaveyG :lol: :lol: :lol:

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Hobie_Fisherman said:


> JT,
> I have a small gap in my work commitments and would be keen for a Sat morning fish after reading Gatesy's report. I'd be coming from Seven Hills (I estimate 1.5 hours driving for that time of the morning) and could be there at approx. 5:45AM.
> Are you still going tomorrow morning?
> 
> ...


Sorry to change my mind the day before Dan but it looks like Sunday (that would be almost every detail corrected in the last 24 hours). Does that work for you at all? I think the last time I had a fish with you was on the Lane Cove River about a year ago. I am choosing Sunday as it gives me an opportunity to confirm the launch point is suitable and to do a reccy on wave action in the channel etc. It is a first from this launch point and it is Phil's first time out so want to make sure I am not setting anyone up for a bad experience. Does the Sunday work for you?

JT


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Can't make it this weekend JT but will be very interested to here how the outback handles the channels current. As Dean said if your launching from the south side the flats inside the breakwall have a great reputation if thinks get nasty outside. But the lake fished very poorly last weekend

Cheers Dave


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> Can't make it this weekend JT but will be very interested to here how the outback handles the channels current. As Dean said if your launching from the south side the flats inside the breakwall have a great reputation if thinks get nasty outside. But the lake fished very poorly last weekend
> 
> Cheers Dave


Dave...that would be off the very southern end of Caves Beacb you mean? Basically where Gatesy launched from? I am trying to avoid that a little as there is a good 200 metres to pull the yak. I can't quiter picture in my mind the sea off there on a bad day but I have seen the mouth to the channel get very wavey. I have had the Outback in the channel on a run out tide including under the bridge. It handles it very well but boy is there a lot of water that moves through there and the going was slooooow. Certainly wouldn't have stood a chance with just a paddle I don't think. If Lucy's ain't good then the southern end of Caves Beach it is as long as the waves aren't coming up there either.

look forward to a fish with you next time mate.

JT


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

JT said:


> Hobie_Fisherman said:
> 
> 
> > JT,
> ...


Sorry, can't do Sundays (flying to Brissie for work).
I'm not as mad as Gatesey to attempt a solo outside so I might hit the Hawkesbury again. Let us know if you decide to do a Sat fish.

Regards
Dan


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> Can't make it this weekend JT but will be very interested to here how the outback handles the channels current. As Dean said if your launching from the south side the flats inside the breakwall have a great reputation if thinks get nasty outside. But the lake fished very poorly last weekend
> 
> Cheers Dave


Dave do you mean the calm flats under the naval/coast guard lookout station to the east of the island at the end of the carpark down by Lucy's breakwall?

JT


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah JT In summer theres meant to be some great bream and whiting on them, lots of ******* off the walls. Thats the word Dads got from the local fisho's. 
I reckon the current in the main channel would be managable but not comfortable to fish for a long time.

Cheers Dave


----------

